# Anyone want a bike/van thing?



## User (15 Aug 2008)




----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Aug 2008)

I assume you mean a Brox, I'm tempted.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Aug 2008)

i would like it but my garage is full of crap.


----------



## palinurus (15 Aug 2008)

I could use one, only I'd never get it in the flat.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Aug 2008)

Hey, I like that. If only I had the space to keep it. £250 strikes me as a bit of a bargain.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Aug 2008)

> I know. And it doesn't look that old. I wonder what's wrong with it?



the wheels come off when it goes round corners


----------



## PrettyboyTim (15 Aug 2008)

I wonder if you could put a seat or two on the back instead of the big box?


----------



## Riding in Circles (15 Aug 2008)

> I know. And it doesn't look that old. I wonder what's wrong with it?



The drive system wears out and you cannot get spares so any new parts need to be fabricated.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Aug 2008)

is that a solar panel on the front or is a window for the gimp?


----------



## Riding in Circles (16 Aug 2008)

> You're just saying that to stop anyone getting there before you do.



I have just committed to spending £10k on two velomobiles which means I have no space and no money, I think you should buy it to carry around your ego.


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Aug 2008)

It's a Brox and you can put different bodies on the back. Ours currently has a pedicab body on it. It's cheap at £250 but we have five similar machines so have no space.


----------



## Zoiders (17 Aug 2008)

palinurus said:


> I could use one, only I'd never get it in the flat.


I would get a ground anchor and park it in the car park outside my flat


----------



## Will1985 (17 Aug 2008)

Sooo tempting Mr Paul! I was in Brum the other day to sort out my new flat just off Pershore Rd near the Hibernian, but I'll be wanting to save my money for student things (if postgrads can have fun!).


----------



## Hilldodger (18 Aug 2008)

Catrike UK said:


> The drive system wears out and you cannot get spares so any new parts need to be fabricated.



Rebuilding the drive system is no problem and all the parts are available if you know where to go. We've rebuilt several.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Aug 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> is that a solar panel on the front or is a window for the gimp?



Erm, it's the seat back.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Aug 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Rebuilding the drive system is no problem and all the parts are available if you know where to go. We've rebuilt several.



I did not say they were not serviceable, just not really for the home user as they are no longer made.

They were made in Kent for a while, it is a pity they were never taken up by a company as a side line.


----------



## Night Train (18 Aug 2008)

I quite fancy that brox. Not sure what I would do with it at the moment but I am sure I could put tools in the back for local jobs.


----------



## Will1985 (18 Aug 2008)

> Dogpoo Lane!!


No no....the other side thank goodness - Westminster Rd. I was in Milner a few years ago.

How about we all chip in and give it a Cycle Chat livery?!?!


----------



## Riding in Circles (19 Aug 2008)

Night Train said:


> I quite fancy that brox. Not sure what I would do with it at the moment but I am sure I could put tools in the back for local jobs.



I'm sure I heard about someone taking one on tour to Austria or some such.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Aug 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Sooo tempting Mr Paul! I was in Brum the other day to sort out my new flat just off Pershore Rd near the Hibernian, but I'll be wanting to save my money for student things (if postgrads can have fun!).



Slightly OT..

Postgrads have fun - just in a more dignified and refined sort of way

Leave the drunken debauchery to the undergrads!


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2008)

> I drove past On your Bike yesterday to see whether it was in fact still open.
> 
> In the car park they have one of those cycle van things -4 wheels, rider sits up front like a bent, and a fibreglass box behind him. It looks like it was used for some drink promotion.
> 
> ...



Any idea what condition its in.


----------



## Night Train (21 Aug 2008)

Has anyone got a contact number for them?

The more I think about it the more interested I am getting.


----------



## Night Train (21 Aug 2008)

> http://www.onyourbike.com/
> 
> Let us know how you get on.


Thanks, is it the London or Birmingham branch?


----------



## Night Train (21 Aug 2008)

Thanks for that, I will see if I can give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Night Train (22 Aug 2008)

OK! Who bought it?

I phoned for it today and it was just sold, to someone else who heard about it posted on the internet. I guess who ever bought it has a use for it.
Oh well, I'll keep an eye out for another one.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2008)

That saves me a trip to view & collect it tommorrow then. 
I rang early this afternoon & they still had it.


----------



## Night Train (22 Aug 2008)

classic33 said:


> That saves me a trip to view & collect it tommorrow then.
> I rang early this afternoon & they still had it.


I rang at 3.45 as soon as I finished work and it had gone by then.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2008)

I'd managed to get it booked on a train back to Leeds, then found out it had gone. Its a bit further than I rode the last one home.




> Right. I want commission.


Will you be calling at the shop to collect it?


----------



## Night Train (24 Aug 2008)

Send a link to this thread to the shop and see what they say.


----------



## Riding in Circles (27 Aug 2008)

It weren't me by eck.


----------



## ed_o_brain (22 Apr 2009)

I've just bought a Brox Pedicab. (It isnt here yet).

It has a couple of mechanical problems - I've ordered a new SRAM shifter and click box for the hub gear.

I used to do a lot of mechanical work on cars, so hopefully I'm upto the job of keeping it going. Is there anything I should look out specific I should look out for?

The front wheel linkages look like they are based on steerer tubes and so should use headset bearings. 

Is there anything that's unique and difficult to get hold of?


----------



## Sun Superlight (25 Apr 2009)

If it's like the one in the picture then it looks like a pretty neat recumbent to me for £250. 
Ditch the dog kennel from off the back, and with a hacksaw, a blowlamp, and a stick of silver solder it could be converted to a smart Trike.


----------

